# K04 vs Frankenturbo F23T



## mistajones315 (Dec 19, 2012)

So I've had my stage 2 fsi for a while and want to go bigger. Before it get said,I will not go stage 3 because it's fwd and that will just leave me spinning tires. I've been looking at the K04 for so time and was about to buy it when I was told the frankenturbo was just as good but cheaper. I have not met anyone running the ft and am having trouble finding any information on them or even a comparison between the two. Is anyone running the ft or know anyone. What would you suggest?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

mistajones315 said:


> So I've had my stage 2 fsi for a while and want to go bigger. Before it get said,I will not go stage 3 because it's fwd and that will just leave me spinning tires. I've been looking at the K04 for so time and was about to buy it when I was told the frankenturbo was just as good but cheaper. I have not met anyone running the ft and am having trouble finding any information on them or even a comparison between the two. Is anyone running the ft or know anyone. What would you suggest?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I came real close to pulling the trigger on the FT not too long after they first came out. It looked very attractive at the time, since they boasted K04 level power (or better) without having to change injectors using the Eurodyne software suite. The catch was, the software was in a perpetual beta mode. There were some other independent tuners that came along, and I think one big name finally came out with a fully supported tune (Revo or someone) but I believe you had to upgrade to K04 or RS4 injectors. I honestly haven't kept up with it in a long time due to losing interest with the lack of a supported tune without upgraded injectors, but your best bet would either be their website or this thread: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?5985305-Frankenturbo

All that said, I'd probably just go with an off-the-shelf K04 kit from APR and be done with it. :thumbup:


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

As a long time K04 owner...you probably will get more torque spin and slipped tires from a K04 over a BT...The torque and power band are low enough that getting traction in 1st or 2nd gear is a skill that takes quite a bit of time to master. 

That being said...I'm probably doing a GTX3071r build pretty soon.


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Rub-ISH said:


> As a long time K04 owner...you probably will get more torque spin and slipped tires from a K04 over a BT...The torque and power band are low enough that getting traction in 1st or 2nd gear is a skill that takes quite a bit of time to master.
> 
> That being said...I'm probably doing a GTX3071r build pretty soon.


^^ This. I'm stage 3, and while I love it, the desire to go bigger is still there. I'm planning on swapping from the GT28 to a GTX28 for faster spool and tuning more agressively, but I have to budget for upgraded internals as well. That being said, if it comes to K04 vs Frankenturbo, really it depends on what you want. If you're into tuning and want to be able to constantly tweak and adjust your settings, go with the frankenturbo. If you just want more power and to be done with it, go K04. 

These two threads will give you some idea of what's involved with frankenturbo, although they are for a 1.8T (slightly different):

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5696918-Beat-the-Heat-Frankenturbo-F23-Drag-Build

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6907665-Spartiati-s-Frankenturbo-F23-Build-Thread


----------



## mistajones315 (Dec 19, 2012)

Someone also told me to run an intake pipe, I'm confused by this. Ever heard of this on an a3

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

